# working in Spain as a musician



## toto7 (Sep 7, 2014)

Im moving to Spain with my wife who is a nurse. We've been to Spain a few times now in the La Zenia area. Does anyone have any contacts they could throw my way or pass on my details to, as im looking to join a resident band or band doing one nighters in and around the area. I play drums and have done lots of pro work. Finding a band playing bars or hotels would be good. 
Any help would be appreciated.
Kevin


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

There is an entertainer in the torrevieja area who spends every summer in Ibitha. Look for a local forum and ask him!


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

toto7 said:


> Im moving to Spain with my wife who is a nurse. We've been to Spain a few times now in the La Zenia area. Does anyone have any contacts they could throw my way or pass on my details to, as im looking to join a resident band or band doing one nighters in and around the area. I play drums and have done lots of pro work. Finding a band playing bars or hotels would be good.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Kevin


Hi kevin

I live nearby and know of a couple of guys who gig here and are very well known on the Costa Blanca - I'm sure they don't need a drummer but they are very friendly and I'm sure they have lots of contacts. Also, in La Zenia, there's at least a couple of bars with regular live music (at least until the Guardia stick the boot in - which is quite often!) - show your face in those bars when there's a band on and I'm sure you'll make your own contacts. You say you've done pro work - don't get too optimistic about rates of pay! (But then what do I know - I don't gig!)

Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you want to do music as a hobby or even as an occasional financial top up then there are plenty of jam nights/open mike nights. But there isn't much money to be made. Even the bands and musicians who get regular work, scrape by and are fiercely protective of any work they might have.

Spain has high unemployment and also crazy self employment laws. So you'd probably have to pay more in autonomo than you'd earn

Jo xxx


----------



## toto7 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Steve, thanks for your reply. Yes, ive been to a few of the bars the last time we were there. Ive have a rough idea of the wages. I know its not going to be the same as what ive done professionally.
As we are planning to move soon a little extra money a week would be nice if i can find someone who needs a drummer, either in a hotel or the bars. Ive seen a band called "the cages" in La Zenia. Thats the kind of thing id be looking at. Kev


----------



## toto7 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Jo, yes, ive talked to a few of the local musicians in the bars. it does seem to be a very competitive market. Im just looking to earn a few Euros to top up our money. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## High5 (Aug 10, 2014)

toto7 said:


> Im moving to Spain with my wife who is a nurse. We've been to Spain a few times now in the La Zenia area. Does anyone have any contacts they could throw my way or pass on my details to, as im looking to join a resident band or band doing one nighters in and around the area. I play drums and have done lots of pro work. Finding a band playing bars or hotels would be good.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Kevin


Reading the heading I thought you might ba a musician :drum:

Ill be looking for some bass work myself eventually!:violin:

Good luck


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toto7 said:


> Hi Jo, yes, ive talked to a few of the local musicians in the bars. it does seem to be a very competitive market. Im just looking to earn a few Euros to top up our money. Thanks for your advice.


if you're only looking for 'a few euros to top up' it might not be worth it

the police are cracking down big time on bar performers - checking that they are registered as autónomo/self-employed or have an employment contract - bars are being raided on a regular basis & equipment seized

although atm there's a 'start-up' of 50€ a month for new self-employment registrations, this rises to nearly 300€ a month over 2 years 

and that's just SS contributions - income tax is on top of that


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

All the performers around here are working on the black but as we're out in the sticks (the nearest touristimo place is Mojacar, 45 mins drive away) no seems bothered ........ yet. I haven't heard of any bar/acts around here getting done but perhaps it's on it's way.

I've retired from all that band nonsense (again) and have decided only to go out with a solo set once in a blue moon at our local bar and a gig or two for the local animal charity. 

The local bar owners have a very good relationship with the guardia (Pedro used to be one!) and nothing untoward ever happens but even so I try to refuse payment every time I play there but Cati (the owner) is a very forceful woman and last time she arrived at the house a couple of days after the gig with 200 cigs for me & a bottle of vodka for the missus.

As I said we're out in the sticks but how a muso would go about it in a tourist place is a right poser because you can't earn enough money to go legal unless you're a big act with a lot of work..... and that will involve a lot of touring...... and if you work on the black just for a bit of money for the old sky rocket then you run the risk of getting a tug, which will involve a hefty fine & your gear confiscated.

They don't make it easy over here eh

The best of luck with whatever you decide.


Doggy
p.s.What's the difference between a drummer & a drum machine?.......... you only have to punch the rhythm into a drum machine once.

Sorry, just had to get that one in


----------



## toto7 (Sep 7, 2014)

Cheers Doggy, I d like to do things legal. Ive emailed a few entertainments agents based locally. Im sure it wont be easy but if i don't try !! I really appreciate all the comments. im always optimistic even though the cards are stacked against me. But if i keep knocking the door then one day it might open. Im going to try the hotels as well.


----------

